# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Russian ratsnake, How rare?

## Raverthug

So im getting my friends Amur (Siberian/Russian) rat snake. I was wondering how rare they are. I cant really seem to find any on KS and he was sayn theres only about 300 of em in the us.

----------

Terminal (06-29-2016)

----------


## Skiploder

> So im getting my friends Amur (Siberian/Russian) rat snake. I was wondering how rare they are. I cant really seem to find any on KS and he was sayn theres only about 300 of em in the us.


There were some for sale less than a month ago.

Rare?  I have no idea exactly how many are in captivity, but there are several people breeding and selling them for less than $100 each throughout the year.

----------


## Raverthug

ok, cool thank you

----------


## TheWinWizard

Put up some pics when you get the boy. I'd love to see him.

----------


## Raverthug

well heres some pics i found of him while I was helping my friend move.

----------


## LeviBP

This is the first one I have seen, there can't be too many of em' yet!

----------


## Lightchii

theyre sold in sweden i think, so theyre rather usual...but i must say its qite a beauty. i heard they have a finicky behaviour of hibernating together with poisonous snakes, dont they call it pilot snake in usa too for that reason? ( it seems they find the good spot to sleep in and the other species tag along )

----------


## Arjan

In europe they are quit common. I hatched a lot over the past years. Very cool snakes. Easy to keep and breed. Good luck with your boy.

Regards,

Arjan

----------


## TheWinWizard

He looks awesome and mellow. Nice pickup and good luck with him.

----------

